# Craigslist find for AZ mini farm



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

I saw this one on craigslist; its higher than my budget would be, but the features are awful nice. Not your typical AZ amenities, thats for sure. 

http://flagstaff.craigslist.org/reo/4934472735.html


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Also see on Zillow:
http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal....725777,-112.055955_rect/13_zm/1_fr/?view=map

A few months back, DW stayed at a B&B in Cottonwood with a friend and I casually looked around on Zillow to see if there were any sort of bug-out type property she might take a look at as long as she was there anyway. I actually have this one bookmark-saved in my "Zillow" folder but we didn't do any drop-by followup. A couple of things to note in the Zillow info, it was foreclosed maybe 3 years ago for $100K, then sold 2 years ago for *$75K*, relisted a month later for $100K (an ultra-quick flip attempt on a perceived bargain?), and now has been listed over the last four months for a series of shifting asking prices between $225K and $245K. Zillow gives you the address so you can use Google Earth's ground-level viewpoint to look around the immediate neighborhood, plus scroll the overhead view. The immediate other side of the water ditch is Dead Horse Lake State Park; I've seen worse looking properties for sure but it looks a tad like a place that's grown like Topsy and might have had inexpensive cosmetic work done which wouldn't really justify those price jumps?


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Dusky Beauty said:


> I saw this one on craigslist; its higher than my budget would be, but the features are awful nice. Not your typical AZ amenities, thats for sure.
> 
> http://flagstaff.craigslist.org/reo/4934472735.html



Hi DB! Long time, no see!

There are several properties in the Payson area that would also be nice potential mini farms. Better climate, too. (We can heat in winter for practically $0 with wood, and only need AC for a few weeks in summer.)

Last I checked, Bonita Creek -- NE of Payson along the co0ntrol road --had a few lots in the $60K range that were on the creek (perennial running water), on sunny slopes, and had power and water to the lot line. Water is EXPENSIVE there, and they're on steep -- up to 45 degree -- slopes. 

Despite the steep land, I'd buy one of those lots in a heartbeat if I had the money, because you could terrace that land (it should be geologically stable, though I'd want a geologist to look at it) and put in your own deep well (around $30-$50K) and have a heck of a garden. 

Elevation's around 6,000 feet, nice four season climate with snow during the short winter and lots of rain in during the monsoon, elk and deer, trout in the creek, berries, and spectacular views. 

Bonita Creek, historically, in the late 1800's up through thye 1960's or so when the land was subdivided, was a very, very, productive farm -- they called it Bonita Gardens. It has absolutely the perfect climate for growing a GOOD garden.

(The community I live in has even better growing conditions, but there are no lots for sale in it right now.) 

And ... now I'm inspired to get back to work, LOL. Because someday, I'm going to own a lot of my own up here.

ETA: Here's one of the Bonita Creek lots I was thinking about:

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/N-Big-Als-Run-Lot-38_Payson_AZ_85541_M29691-94770

(Septic won't most likely won't perc, you'd need to put in an engineered system. Between that and a well, figure another $70-90K to get going, before you even put in a house. If you can hook up to the well association's water and only use that for household needs, you MIGHT be able to get away with no well, and with pumping water from the creek for a garden. CC&Rs may or may not be an issue as far as what you can and can't do on your lot in Bonita; I've heard conflicting things.)

ETA2: Here's another one in the same area:

http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...-Point-Trl-Lot-9_Payson_AZ_85541_M18726-57313

The "can see Diamond Point" is important and not just from a scenic standpoint. If you can see Diamond Point, you can get (VERY GOOD) high speed internet from a microwave tower up there. It's also where the local cell tower is located.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

<3 Cygnet!

I always drop the good properties I spot up here, though the AZ real estate is never so appealing to the rest of the world as it is in dead of winter! LOL


----------

